# How many virtuosi?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It seems we can have multiple famous virtuosi on the violin and piano, but fewer on other instruments. How many well-known flute virtuosi are there? Trumpet? Not so many I'd wager! I know of only one touring trombone virtuoso.

So who are your favorite virtuosi aside from the violin and piano? Recommended recordings?


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Richard Stoltzman and Martin Frost on the clarinet come to mind. Both have recorded Mozart's clarinet concerto and quintet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

Christian Lindberg
Dominik Susteck
Garth Knox
Heinz Holliger
Jörg Widmann
Kim Kashkashian
Marco Blaauw
Michael Bach
Pascal Gallois
Roberto Fabbriciani
Thomas Demenga

These are some folks that, off the top of my head, one can hardly avoid in the present day.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

'Twould be good if you listed their instruments...I was thinking of Christian Lindberg in the OP, for trombone (though he has written a very nice flute concerto).


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Harpsichord players, there are many, many.

My favorite at the moment is Masaaki Suzuki playing Bach keyboard pieces.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

There are virtuosi for every instrument

but violin and piano are the glamour pusses of the concert hall.

and rightly so in my view


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The standard of orchestral playing is technically so high today that anyone pkaying in a major orchestra is likely to be a virtuoso n their instrument.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Among those still active?

David Russell on the guitar. A real virtuoso with tons of musicality in his hands and brain

My favorite recording?










he won a Grammy in 2005 with this album:










Forget about Milos Karadaglic...:devil:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

for cello ... I very much admire Christophe Coin, Stephen Isserlis and Anner Bylsma

From the past, I love the playing of Pablo Cassals, Mstislaw Rostropovich, Jaqueline du Pre, Yo Yo Ma, Misha Maisky, Pierre Fournier, Paul Tortellier

These players go much beyond the level of cellists in even the top orchestras - to be a solo instrumentalist requires a different type of playing and different type of person to those in the orchestra itself.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

On my radio station, I often hear James Galway on flute and Wynton Marsalis on trumpet, neither of whom I care for much, but obviously someone does.

I like what I have heard of Barry Tuckwell on horn.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I've only heard Tuckwell play Mozart's concertos, but I like those performances a lot.

Long ago, I played the French horn myself. It didn't go very well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2016)

KenOC said:


> 'Twould be good if you listed their instruments...I was thinking of Christian Lindberg in the OP, for trombone (though he has written a very nice flute concerto).


Here ya go. I thought about putting Vinko Globokar on there as another virtuoso trombonist but I didn't think his recordings of his own works or of his participation in Stockhausen's intuitive music ensemble would cut the mustard for you 



> Christian Lindberg - Trombone
> Dominik Susteck - Organ
> Garth Knox - Viola
> Heinz Holliger - Oboe
> ...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Isorhythm, there are plenty of other excellent recordings of the four Mozart horn concertos, such as by the legendary Dennis brain with Karajan conducting , Peter Damm, former principal horn of the Staatskapelle, Dresden, Dale Clevenger, former principal horn of the Chicago symphony , and Lowell Greer on a natural horn copied from the horns of Mozart's day, to name only a few .
I used tone a horn player to .


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> I've only heard Tuckwell play Mozart's concertos, but I like those performances a lot.
> 
> Long ago, I played the French horn myself. It didn't go very well.


A French Horn player who hasn't heard Dennis Brain's landmark recording??? I wouldn't have thought such a thing was possible in the last 60 years.

Highly recommended - pity the poor guy died so young (in a car accident) or he might have extended the repertoire of the instrument even further than he did


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Flutist Emmanuel Pahud is virtuoso, of the more delicate type but he plays all sorts including avant-garde. Flutist Sharon Bezaly has been known for premiering extremely hard new works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jean-Pierre Rampal on flute. My favorite recording is Bolling's Jazz Suite.

Heinz Holliger on oboe. My favorite recording is the autumnal, lovely Richard Strauss Oboe Concerto.

Claude Monteux, the son of the great conductor, Pierre, was a great flute player. He had a lovely recording of the Gluck Elysian Fields and Mozart's Second Flute Concerto.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I mean the only _Tuckwell_ recording I've heard is the Mozart - not that the only Mozart horn concerto recording I've heard is the Tuckwell!

I've heard Brain too of course.

(I probably have heard Tuckwell in other things but I don't remember specifically.)


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

KenOC said:


> It seems we can have multiple famous virtuosi on the violin and piano


----------

